# URGENT: Need to put weight on a skinny goat



## aspin231

Sorry, forgot to mention that his owner told us to keep him. She didn't want him anymore so now lil Gruff is ours.


----------



## Maci

Go to the vet and get him tested for johnies. It is a disease that kills them slowly and painfully. It's a sad disease.


----------



## aspin231

Johnies? Thank you. I will get a test for that. I'm checking in to all possibilities at this point.


----------



## Maci

When taking your goats/goat in make sure they do the fecal sample instead of the blood the fecal sample is more accurate.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

I have boers, So the sizes are totally off, but goats need 1.5 pounds of forage per 100ibs.. Example: 200ibs needs 3 pounds.. Don't only give him free hay. Bring in tree branches. Goats are browsers, not grazers. They'd prefer to pick & choose. I feed my buck (who's 170ibs, lol) about 4.5 pounds of grain. Perhaps give him sweet feed? Goats eat that stuff up. Shave him down, too. That'll help with weight determination.


----------



## aspin231

Thanks. I will give him branches and experiment with other grains too. The eason he is being free fed is because he eats just a bit, then uses the rest as bedding. Basically I'm just letting him eat as much as he wants, but he barely eats any hay, definitely less than 3 pounds.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

My buck gets two flakes of Orchard grass. But he pulls it out. My guys LOVE Holly trees. Is he around any does?


----------



## aspin231

Yes, there are three does with him, in a seperate pen sharing a fenceline. Why? Should I separate him completely? He was just getting beat up so he got a temporary pen set up.


----------



## Maci

Yes pleas separate him. The johnies is spread through feces. If he isn't eating much try giving him sweet things. If he isn't drinking give him some koolaid in the water. If that doesn't work you will have to drench him(a drench tube ask your vet for.). If he doesn't have any energy you'll have give him electro-lights.


----------



## aspin231

I don't think it's Johnee's. He is energetic, has solid poo and is drinking well. He just doesn't gourge his food. I'll try feeding him sweet feed etc, but he does seem to be picking up weight now. Thanks. I'll get him tested when I see the vet soon anywas though.


----------

